# Schulte 1100



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thinking about resurrecting this old girl for next winter..or beyond.

Work was just going to toss it away for scrap, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks pretty heavy duty.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

What's it attach to? Is everything driven hydraulically? Looks like u could toss cinder blocks into it while running. Not sure why you'd do that though. Thick steel. Looks like you could get some coin for it. I'd keep it, let us know


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems pretty heavy duty, what is the auger width and height?, what size is the impeller.
If you can I would definitely keep it and bring it back to life.

_*I've had thoughts of putting a blower on front of my Jeep Cherokee, but this may be a good candidate to be on front of an full size (one ton) truck with a diesel engine.*_ :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Schulte makes good ploughs. They're pretty popular out here with the farmers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That will make one heck of a project !!


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Thats a keeper fo sho. I restore it in a heart beat.

Nice find


Lee


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not sure Harbor Freight makes an engine large enough for that.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It may be a good candidate for something like this....


























:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

Truck Mounted Snow Blower for sale in Salt Lake City, Utah - Classifieds KSL


----------



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

if you don't keep it, i would be interested in the chute hydraulics.
Ed


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Still not sure what i'll do with it.


----------

